# Cutest kid & Tally cuddling at the CGC test



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Faithful Tally gave the CGC test all day, but he was happiest about getting hugged by this cutie pie :


----------



## Simba523 (Jan 28, 2012)

How adorable!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tally was quite thrilled to be petted and appreciated, lol.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

They are both adorable!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

He is really enjoying it and she looks so proud. What a beautiful photo 
I also love the second photo. 
Great photos for the june photo contest. I think the first photo would got my vote


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Now isn't that the sweetest thing!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That sure makes for a feel good moment. Beautiful little girl, beautiful dog, beautiful day, just all around wonderful. thanks for sharing!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Beautiful picture! I second entering it in the June photo contest of "Goldens & Kids"


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

He is soooooooooooo beautiful!!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks! He adores kids bc he used to take naps with my nieces when he was a puppy and they were little too.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Beautiful pictures and gorgeous subjects!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Beautiful pics of a beautiful little girl and dog!! Your Tally is just breathtakingly beautiful. Glad you both had a great day!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks! I can't believe Tally turned five. . . At least photos stop time in a way.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> Thanks! He adores kids bc he used to take naps with my nieces when he was a puppy and they were little too.


He's got good taste...you're niece (?) is a doll!

Pete


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

And the little girls hair matches Tally, an all Golden photo..!!!.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Not my niece- a client has three of the cutest, best behaved kids ever. That is one of them: Katelyn.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful little girl, love the pictures of her and Tally, they're precious.


----------

